#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-06-01
<Citron28> Bonjour. J'ai une question à propos du processus de traduction : j'ai pu voir dans les archives de la liste de diffusion que les demandes de relecture étaient centralisés dans un courriel, est-ce la démarche attendue ?
<YoBoY> salut Citron28, oui, il est demandé de signaler sur la liste les chaines que tu as pu traduire, launchpad n'envoie pas de message automatique
<YoBoY> après, tu n'es pas obligé de lister les chaines une par une, tu peux envoyer le lien vers tes traductions directement
<Citron28> Merci, je vais le faire dorénavant, et je crois que j'ai accès aux traductions effectuées depuis le compte launchpad
<Citron28> Je viens d'aller voir, c'est l'activité depuis le compte utilisateur. Je prépare le courriel.
<YoBoY> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/trusty/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-main/fr/+filter?person=citron34 << ce genre de lien ;)
<Citron28> Effetivement, ça sera plus rapide : je fais un grep des href sur ce lien pour le formater comme j'ai vu sur la liste de diffusion.
<YoBoY> tout le monde ne fait pas ce "formatage", ça a l'avantage par contre de soulager launchpad qui n'a pas de ce fait à faire une recherche avec un filtre (ce qui des fois plante)
<Citron28> Et puis ça soulage aussi le rélecteur du coup qui ne va pas râler sur un plantage de Launchad
<Citron28> Envoyé. J'ai aussi une autre question mais plus technique. Lors de l'atelier de l'Ubuntu Party, Pierre m'avait montré une syntaxe pour mettre un commentaire à destination du relecteur, est-ce bien "4 slash" le commentaire "4 slash" ?
<YoBoY> pas la moindre idéee
<YoBoY> je ne suis pas un bon traducteur et j'ai les droits de relecture par accident :p (longue histoire)
<Citron28> Une de mes traductions contenait un commentaire avec cet syntaxe, on verra si c'était bien la bonne (c'était pour dire que j'étais allé voir dans le code source du programme pour justifier ma traduction d'un terme)
<YoBoY> et donc tu étais à l'UP :)
<YoBoY> ça ta plu comme événement ?
<Citron28> Seulement le samedi mais je voulais justement voir à tout prix l'atelier traduction pour voir si les non-bilingues pouvaient aider, et bien sûr ils peuvent :).
<Citron28> C'était bien sympathique comme rassemblement, plusieurs de mes collègues y sont allés le dimanche
<YoBoY> bien sur que les non bi-lingue peuvent aider :)
<YoBoY> ne serait ce que pour parfaire le français approximatif de certains "bi-lingues" (genre le mien :p)
<Citron28> Complexe d'infériorité, on n'ose pas déranger
<Citron28> Le coup des traductions automatiques à vérifier/améliorer, j'aime beaucoup. J'ai du mal lorsqu'il faut partir de rien mais avec une base, j'arrive bien à la mettre en forme
<YoBoY> oui, ça c'est une idée de Pierre ^^
<YoBoY> ça reste du google trad, pas forcément idéal pour tout, mais ça débroussaille déjà pas mal :)
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2020-05-25
<rebecca58> Bonsoir
